# Any guitar players?



## dtp5150 (Sep 13, 2012)

Ive been practicing acoustic/electronic/bass guitar for the last year, heavily. Already know some piano and saxophone. It would be cool to chat with other musicians on this board.


----------



## NJSkaPunk (Sep 13, 2012)

I play. Self-taught though so I'm far from a virtuoso. Played in a few ska bands though. As long as you know enough to write your own songs you will be good. Guitar isn't all about shredding, that's important to note. Almost anybody can write a good song. Just keep plugging away and you will find it's gets better all the time. And don't crack your knuckles. You need those fingers nimble. What kind of music do you play?


----------



## dbkick (Sep 13, 2012)

I play a bit.If you're interfaced to your pc in anyway get Reaper multitracking software(it's reasonably priced but also works in the nag screen mode after trial with no purchase) , its got a ninjam plugin and you can jam with other people over the inet in what appears to be realtime but it's termed "faketime" because of latency that you will not get around over the inet you're actually playing a measure behind the other people. This plugin makes it possible and it's actually a good time when things come together, it can be a fucking mess though when they don't. Reaper is a nice program too.


----------



## smokejoint (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah i do.Self taught and been playing about 13 years.I can be pretty decent when i practice but i lack the motivation to learn much or practice anymore.But i still pick it up every day for a little jam. If you havent got it already you should look into guitar pro tab software.. really helps with learning songs.


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 13, 2012)

I played back in the 80's and 90's, but still have most of my gear. Today I play mostly to entertain my daughter  My heart has always been with the blues but I still love the heavy sounds I was jamming back in the day


----------



## srh88 (Sep 13, 2012)

been playing for 14 years, so i got a decent little arsenal of guitars built up. only play my strat or the gibson es though


----------



## TheMan13 (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;nU1Y0BzF_5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nU1Y0BzF_5I[/video]
One of my favorite guitarists.


----------



## aliyyadecoza (Sep 16, 2012)

I love play guitar


----------



## dslantic (Sep 17, 2012)

I've played a few, knockoff warlocks, peaveys, none of with i own anymore not even a Takamine. I'll be messing around with em until the day I die. Little Behind so I'm gonna try out some _Cubase_ software. self taught, some almighty other bands tablature, can't play by ear v. well.


----------



## elduece (Sep 21, 2012)

Shred is the only thing I can do right in life while in this incarnation.


----------



## srh88 (Sep 21, 2012)

dslantic said:


> I've played a few, knockoff warlocks, peaveys, none of with i own anymore not even a Takamine. I'll be messing around with em until the day I die. Little Behind so I'm gonna try out some _Cubase_ software. self taught, some almighty other bands tablature, can't play by ear v. well.


ultimate-guitar.com is my favorite tab site... they way i learned.. my dad taught me a zeppelin song when i was 7 so from there i learned music from every other band i like to figure out my own style. i still learn other peoples music even now because im always trying to learn something new........... a nice acoustic i got from guitar center $100 bucks is a jasmin acoustic, made by takamine. i love it it plays awesome for a 100 bucks, i just slapped stickers all over it and its my guitar i always got in the car but i play it the most probably out of all my guitars


----------



## dslantic (Sep 22, 2012)

srh88 said:


> ultimate-guitar.com is my favorite tab site... they way i learned.. my dad taught me a zeppelin song when i was 7 so from there i learned music from every other band i like to figure out my own style. i still learn other peoples music even now because im always trying to learn something new........... a nice acoustic i got from guitar center $100 bucks is a jasmin acoustic, made by takamine. i love it it plays awesome for a 100 bucks, i just slapped stickers all over it and its my guitar i always got in the car but i play it the most probably out of all my guitars


hi. you got a guitar for 100 bucks! wow. That's one fo the reasons I got a 56k modem, to get guitar tabs. Now it is huge and everywhere and not based in OLGA archive, which I kinda liked. The first riff my friend ever taught me was the bassline to a Janes Addiction song, my dad really wants me to learn Bob Dylan songs but I'm one of those hardheads who want to write my own, and I do but never record 'em. I can sorta play the bassline to "How Many More Times" off Led Zep 1. Tea for one, it's probably mhy favorite since i quit listening. Can you play that?


----------



## bushwickbill (Sep 24, 2012)

play a little guitar, 5 string banjo is my main axe, play acoustic and electric, all styles, youd be surprised how well an electric banjo shreds.


----------



## papa kropps (Sep 28, 2012)

ive been playing for 30 years, was a gutiar tech in a couple of bands, couple of roadie jobs (ever hear of doc holliday southern rock band in late 70s) i also have 4 axes,3 elec 1 acustic. i also have a 6 string banjo that plays like a guitar, and a bass. oh i play harmonica also just dont have the lung power anymore


----------



## dslantic (Oct 1, 2012)

right I've been playing a long time but not standing up in a band. I notice standing up and playing for about 12 minutes is enough. Especially when you's a smoker. when they're not easel scripted


----------

